# How many miles on your C40/C50?



## IcemanYVR (Jul 27, 2006)

I tried asking this question in the "Bikes" forum, but for some reason, no one is capable of answering the question??? :mad2:

I am thinking of adding a C50 to my stable, and I was just wondering how old your C40 or C50 was, and how many miles were on the bike?


----------



## edmundjaques (Dec 29, 2005)

My C50 ( Anniversary) was purchased Nov. 2004. I've done about 10.000. miles on it. Now on second set of tyres (or tires in USA!), otherwise nothing adverse to report. Except it has seriously reduced the riding of my other bikes - including 4 Colnagos. I used to ride a Hetchins over winter, I feel now - with carbon - wet weather isn't so much of an issue. The C50 is an amazing all rounder. Completely addictive and (fortunately) versatile. If I were buying new today - go for an Extreme C, equip it with the absolute best of everything and then forget about any other bike for years. Just ride it rain or shine. These bikes are masterpieces.


----------



## boneman (Nov 26, 2001)

*2003 C40*

I have a 2003 C40. The 2003 model line up was the first for the HP chainstays but I was living in the UK at the time and able to order non-HP chainstays and art decor paint.

I took delivery on the last day of June that year and have about 3,000 miles on the bike. Note that it has been in storage in the States since November of 2005 as I moved to Shanghai and elected not to take that particular bike.

Why do you ask? Concerned about longevity or strength. In the UK, where cyclists tend to just get on with riding, I would occaisionally see riders on older C40's who had logged significant miles. I bought my bike from Mike Perry of Maestro in the UK. I spent about 3 hours at his shop in Bogner Regis when I picked up my bike talking to him. He claimed to never had a C40 returned for warranty work, excluding crash damage. He's a pretty straight shooter so I will take him at his word.

Not sure if this helps. Vancouver Island eh? Last time out there was in Nanaimo in 1998. Always wondered how the riding would be although it struck me as almost too quiet a place for the long term.



IcemanYQQ said:


> I tried asking this question in the "Bikes" forum, but for some reason, no one is capable of answering the question??? :mad2:
> 
> I am thinking of adding a C50 to my stable, and I was just wondering how old your C40 or C50 was, and how many miles were on the bike?


----------



## IcemanYVR (Jul 27, 2006)

boneman said:


> Why do you ask? Concerned about longevity or strength. In the UK, where cyclists tend to just get on with riding, I would occaisionally see riders on older C40's who had logged significant miles. I bought my bike from Mike Perry of Maestro in the UK. I spent about 3 hours at his shop in Bogner Regis when I picked up my bike talking to him. He claimed to never had a C40 returned for warranty work, excluding crash damage. He's a pretty straight shooter so I will take him at his word.
> 
> Not sure if this helps. Vancouver Island eh? Last time out there was in Nanaimo in 1998. Always wondered how the riding would be although it struck me as almost too quiet a place for the long term.


Thanks to both of you for the reply. I was mostly worried about the longevity of the frame, but it seems like it will be a non-issue.

Vancouver Island is excellent for cycling, however having lived in Vancouver, and NYC, I am a city boy at heart. I would gladly trade my acreage for a flat overlooking the park


----------



## fabsroman (Jul 14, 2006)

Not me. I would take a 1,000 acre ranch and quiet country roads over the city life. However, I wold like to be within an hour's drive of civilization. Kind of like having my cake and eating it too.


----------



## ciclisto (Nov 8, 2005)

edmundjaques said:


> My C50 ( Anniversary) was purchased Nov. 2004. I've done about 10.000. miles on it. Now on second set of tyres (or tires in USA!), otherwise nothing adverse to report. Except it has seriously reduced the riding of my other bikes - including 4 Colnagos. I used to ride a Hetchins over winter, I feel now - with carbon - wet weather isn't so much of an issue. The C50 is an amazing all rounder. Completely addictive and (fortunately) versatile. If I were buying new today - go for an Extreme C, equip it with the absolute best of everything and then forget about any other bike for years. Just ride it rain or shine. These bikes are masterpieces.


 hi Ed,
You helped me decide on a C-50 in May; been riding ever since, very nice have no trouble with it, a keeper for sure. Now I lust for the MXL with campy since I have the dura ace on the c-50 . Any thoughts on what the MXL will be like. I know you have one.
Cheers, john


----------



## edmundjaques (Dec 29, 2005)

ciclisto said:


> hi Ed,
> You helped me decide on a C-50 in May; been riding ever since, very nice have no trouble with it, a keeper for sure. Now I lust for the MXL with campy since I have the dura ace on the c-50 . Any thoughts on what the MXL will be like. I know you have one.
> Cheers, john


Hi, John. I'm pleased for you - everyone should ride a C50. (but sorry about the Shimano)
So, MXL. They will make an intriguing pair: both superb but quietly/subtly different. The C50 is brilliant over long distance, as you now know. I'd prefer it to an MXL for that. But the MXL is just that bit more vital and stimulating - frisky might be the word although it's still stable, balanced and poised. Descending is still fine too. But it just keeps asking to be blasted a little bit more, demands just that bit greater attention. For shorter rides ( I don't race)- say 20 miles or so - it will make you think a bit more : the C50 is more relaxing. They are a brilliant combination.
But................ I would have some reservations now. My MXL is all steel ie front and back ends. The new MXL has carbon front and rear. No doubt it is still a superb bike but I would be concerned that Ernesto has tried ( and probably succeeded) to bring it up to "modern" levels and slightly narrowed the differences betwwen the two. I haven't ridden a "hybrid" MXL - my comments/experience relate to the all steel version. My MXL is all Record ( apart from FSA Carbon triple crank). I have Proton wheels on it - not the lightest you could go. However, it rides like a light bike ( it weighs 18lbs.) and certainly isn't eclipsed by the C50. It's paradoxical but the C50 rides like a heavier bike - because of its' stability I suppose. My only advice would be - if possible - try to get an all steel MXL to enjoy the intriguing differences they have. I own several bikes: there is no point acquiring essentially the same one with a different name or model on the down tube. I appreciate the riding variations. If you need to look second hand for an all steel Colnago, don't overlook steel framed Merckx's as well. They too are superb. Make sure you get the right size in Colnago as they seem to be particularly critical with fit. I find Merckx's more tolerant.
And ...................Good luck. Let me know how you get on.


----------



## edmundjaques (Dec 29, 2005)

fabsroman said:


> Not me. I would take a 1,000 acre ranch and quiet country roads over the city life. However, I wold like to be within an hour's drive of civilization. Kind of like having my cake and eating it too.


Come to the UK. We're alway within an hour of civilisation. The only reason we eat cake is to ride. We don't do 1,000 acre ranches though.


----------



## IcemanYVR (Jul 27, 2006)

I think to fully experience the MXL, you really do have to ride the all steel version, not the hybrid. Geometry wise, the MXL, and the C50 are the same, so you really will have the chance to compare steel to carbon.

I agree that the MXL is a "jumpy frame", note, not twitchy, just very responsive to action on the pedals. Riding an MXL uphill can really give the illusion of "dancing on the pedals"


----------



## edmundjaques (Dec 29, 2005)

IcemanYQQ said:


> I think to fully experience the MXL, you really do have to ride the all steel version, not the hybrid. Geometry wise, the MXL, and the C50 are the same, so you really will have the chance to compare steel to carbon.
> 
> I agree that the MXL is a "jumpy frame", note, not twitchy, just very responsive to action on the pedals. Riding an MXL uphill can really give the illusion of "dancing on the pedals"


Bang on, Iceman.


----------



## Gizmo (Mar 27, 2005)

*C50 16 months 6,000+ miles*

I built up a C50 in April 2005 and now have a little over 6000 miles on the bike. It is my favorite bile -- very comfortable on long rides. I have ridden the bike on 2 one day Seattle to Portland (STP) rides and 2 RAMRODS. The C50 has full Campy Record expect for a FSA Compact double crankset (50-34).

In addition to the C-50, I also have a CT-1 and Masterlight (Mapei) they both have over 5,000 miles on them.

Jerry


----------



## CampyCarbC50 (Jun 4, 2004)

*C50 June 2004*

9,065 miles. Usually 35 to 55 mile per ride and she just keeps getting better all the time! About time to replace the 2nd set on Michelin Pro race tires (tyres). Broke a shifter cable on the rear but no other problems with the Record group set.


----------



## IcemanYVR (Jul 27, 2006)

Wow, 4500miles per set of tyres, that's pretty good 

I've ordered a C50, PR11, it should be here in a few months.


----------



## CampyCarbC50 (Jun 4, 2004)

Probally helps that I'm SHORT  and weigh 136 lbs.


----------



## rodist (Sep 2, 2005)

*C-50 Milage*

My c-50 had its one-year birthday last week. My wife and son put a candle into a Cliff Bar and sang "Happy Birthday" to it. One year 6200 Miles. 5500 Miles on the first set of Pro Race 2 tires on SL3 wheels. The bike is better now than the first day I had it. As for paint durability,
the clear coat on a C-50 is like Armour. I have had my share of gravel, rocks, sticks and other general crap shooting up from my tires and the underside of the downtube, the bottom bracket, the inside of the front fork and rear stays are scratch free.

This bike is insanely good


----------



## hfc (Jan 24, 2003)

*1998 C40*

There's pic in the "post your bike forum". I bought it used in 2003 and have put about 8,000 miles on it. It's been a great bike and I don't think I can add to what other folks have said. Last spring though I changed out the bottom bracket for a new set of cranks and the shell was severely corroded. I suspect this was a pre-existing problem from the previous owner as the few times I've gotten water in the frame I drained it out immediately. I, of course freaked out for a few days but the bike hasn't had any problems for the past 6 months.


----------

